# SWAP MEET Andover High School - Andover, MN Sunday October 25th



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Sep 22, 2015)

Open 9am - 3pm
Admission $2

Vendor spaces $15
Call Tracy for more information (do not call the school
612-275-8896

2115 Andover Blvd Andover, MN  55304


----------



## RustyK (Sep 25, 2015)

It's a good one!


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 25, 2015)

RustyK said:


> It's a good one!



dont for get your camera rusty k!!!!!get some more of thoses great pictures for us cabers!!!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 26, 2015)

We'll be there, with goodies 

Also, the local CL ad & flyer lists time as 9am-1pm (as usual), not 3 pm. From past years, people start packing up at noon, so get there early!

Darcie


----------

